# Worried!



## Dylan Southard (Apr 22, 2015)

I installed 2 5frAme nucs a week and a half ago. My 1st hive is thriving and has a good amount of brood and has started spreading to other frames. Now for my 2nd hive is where I'm getting concerned. Hardly any bees are leaving or entering the hive. When I crouch and look inside it appears they are all hanging on to the bottom of the frames in the middle. They aren't spreading along ther frames or nothing. I was worried I had lost queen but after observing yesterday she is still there and laying a lot more brood then she has been. Just wondering if there is anything to worry about? Both hives have entrance feeder sugar water and entrance reducers. No dead bees laying around but I did notice one yellow jacket just hangin out on top of the hive, (which I smushed) just concerned I'm about to lose the hive or they're preparing to swarm. HELP!!!


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

Sounds like #2 is off to a slower start than #1. Did both nucs seem to be equal in size when you installed them into your hive boxes? Entrance feeders can cause robbing to get started.....a hive top feeder or internal feeder would be a better option for both....then give them a week or two and check your brood patterns and compare them.


----------



## B52EW (Jun 3, 2013)

Probably just needs some more time. Hive personalities can vary some. Likelihood of swarming after settling in for week and a half not great. Having that queen laying is the key. The first year I had hives I was constantly worried about what they were doing in there...couldn't watch them like the other livestock. Give them some time...I bet they will catch up.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

reduce the entrance size on the less active hive. get rid of the entrance feeders for sure. the above answers are good.


----------



## Dylan Southard (Apr 22, 2015)

Tim KS said:


> Sounds like #2 is off to a slower start than #1. Did both nucs seem to be equal in size when you installed them into your hive boxes? Entrance feeders can cause robbing to get started.....a hive top feeder or internal feeder would be a better option for both....then give them a week or two and check your brood patterns and compare them.


The less active hive was a lot smaller than the other without a doubt.


----------



## Dylan Southard (Apr 22, 2015)

I got rid of entrance feeder and added the entrance reducer to smallest slot available on it to the poor hive, purchased some Paul feeders, hopefully they will work better and reduce robbing. Thanks.


----------

